# 6400 john deere hydraulics overheating



## big kev (May 4, 2013)

My 6400 John Deere hydraulics started overheating last summer when driving tractor down road from one field to the next. After the firtst time it overheated it overheats when cutting hay or moving. Its really hot when you get out of cab and check you can feel the heat coming off of PTO housing. Its full of oil and I changed hyd. oil at first of season. Any help?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

big kev said:


> My 6400 John Deere hydraulics started overheating last summer when driving tractor down road from one field to the next. After the firtst time it overheated it overheats when cutting hay or moving. Its really hot when you get out of cab and check you can feel the heat coming off of PTO housing. Its full of oil and I changed hyd. oil at first of season. Any help?


I think the first thing to do would b to check the flow of that pump, did you clean the cooler off as well when you changed fluids? Btw add your location to ur profile, thanks and welcome to Haytalk.


----------



## floyd (Jan 7, 2012)

Did I miss it or did you change the filter as well?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like a valve stuck somewhere. Is the dash ligjt on? How hot? Get a infrared thermometer and start tractor cold and take readings at obvious locations and yoi may get lucky and narrow it down.


----------



## big kev (May 4, 2013)

Yes the dash light is on.


----------



## big kev (May 4, 2013)

I replaced the cooler at the first of the season it was built in to the air cond. condensor that I replaced because of a broken fitting. I also changed both filters at the same time as the oil change.Do you think its possible the filters needed changed again it probably only had 200 hours since I changed them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

big kev said:


> I replaced the cooler at the first of the season it was built in to the air cond. condensor that I replaced because of a broken fitting. I also changed both filters at the same time as the oil change.Do you think its possible the filters needed changed again it probably only had 200 hours since I changed them.


I doubt that but it's possible I suppose...I would look elsewhere however...


----------



## big kev (May 4, 2013)

Thank yall for all the help. i'll try these things and see what I come up with.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

May be a rear brake failure, pull off your filters and cut them open and have a look. It will point you in the right direction.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

There is also a hydraulic screen located under your tractor. Pull it and take a look. It may indicate some problems and lack of flow. Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

big kev said:


> Thank yall for all the help. i'll try these things and see what I come up with.
> 
> What did you find out?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> May be a rear brake failure, pull off your filters and cut them open and have a look. It will point you in the right direction.


Neighbors Case did something similar, caused all kinds of problems as some of the pads made it past the screen into the rest of the system, wasn't fun.


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

Clean your radiator out. We were having problems with our tractor getting hot and we talked to someone and they said your plugged up and sure enough we went home and cleaned it and worked like a charm. Now we clean our radiators every three days when doing field work


----------



## big kev (May 4, 2013)

Pulled filters,screen. Cut filters apart they were clean.Took screen out and it was clean.Drained oil and it was clean. Washed out oil cooler and radiator both were clean.The mechanics at John Deere say that if you don't run there hydraulic oil it can cause this.Sounds like a sales pitch to me. But like any desperate farmer I bought it so we'll see. The only thing I seen was the last time I changed oil and filters they were out of the big filter so I bought the short one from John Deere and the big one was a wix. I put a Deere filter on this time so I guess we'll see. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

big kev said:


> Pulled filters,screen. Cut filters apart they were clean.Took screen out and it was clean.Drained oil and it was clean. Washed out oil cooler and radiator both were clean.The mechanics at John Deere say that if you don't run there hydraulic oil it can cause this.Sounds like a sales pitch to me. But like any desperate farmer I bought it so we'll see. The only thing I seen was the last time I changed oil and filters they were out of the big filter so I bought the short one from John Deere and the big one was a wix. I put a Deere filter on this time so I guess we'll see. Thanks for all the advice.


I'm with you....let us know how it works out...


----------

